# Wild emperor scorpion



## Danalemp1216 (Jun 4, 2019)

Emperor scorpion in burrow, Abidjan, Cote d'Ivoire.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 2


----------



## Gnarled Gnome (Jun 4, 2019)

Awesome pics dude


----------

